# Quiksilver Inyo 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

*❄ Quiksilver Inyo 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review (Part 2).


❄ Brand:* Quiksilver,
*❄ Model:* Inyo,
*❄ YOM:* 2016,
*❄ Waterproofing:* GORE-TEX® 100% Polyester Plain Weave [2-Layer],
*❄ Insulation:* 3M™ Thinsulate™ Type G™ (60grms Body / 40grms Hood/Sleeves),
*❄ Size:* Mens XL (Chest 43-46", Waist 37-40"),
*❄ Colour:* _"Alaskan Blur",_
*❄ Fit:* Tailored,
*❄ Price:* $Au599.99 RRP ($US399.95) @2016,
*❄ Rider:* 192cm (6'4") 93kg (205lbs),
*❄ Rider Outerwear:* Giro Range MIPS® helmet, Smith Prophesy OTG goggles, Quiksilver TR Black label 2L GORE-TEX® pants, [ak] Powergrid base layer, [ak] Guide gloves, [ak] Endurance socks, Burton SLX, Quiksilver TR Platinum 24L riders backpack,
*❄ Board:* Burton Custom X 166W/Genesis X EST™,
*❄ Location:* Thredbo, NSW,
*❄ Camera: *Hero 7 Black/Smatree SC2 carbon pole, Samsung S8.


Back in Australia and running the Quiksilver Inyo hard through its paces on my hard charging Custom X at Thredbo, NSW.










The Quiksilver Inyo gives you full freedom of movement through every turn. 










The 2L GORE-TEX® membrane totally seals out the external elements keeping you completely dry whilst freely allowing it to breath from within. 










The Quiksilver Inyo Snowboard Jacket is close to being that one jacket that does it all.


----------

